# 1/18 Losi Slider Set-Up Tips and Tricks - Post Here..



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

Please post any set-up's, track tips, or Mods for the Losi Slider here...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If You have broken the complete front end off get one of these it helps alot :thumbsup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mini-Slider-Cha...34063QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

if your running on carpet and are having a problem with flipping when you turn into a corner try a narrow piece of electrical tape on the outer edge of the front tire. you can adjust with the width of the tape how much steering you need to get thru the turn. do not use the liquid electrical tape it only increases the traction on the tire.


----------



## Casperbase (Jun 4, 2006)

Would anyone have set-up info for a short track carpet oval? Camber settings, Shocks, Springs, Shock oil??? All info welcome. Thanks


----------



## hussel7 (Apr 7, 2007)

Definately a must have is that Bud's reinforcment part!!!! Don't race with out it!!!! Only thing else i've heard of is tape the outside half of the right front tire for carpet oval racing and they are dialed.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Guys at my home track are also using a sort of super glue on the outer edge. Works pretty well to.

While we're talking setup, has anyone been experimenting with foam tires on those babies for carpet? We run on a loop carpet that has a 100 foot race line. We want to keep a box stock class with the rubber tires but we have a Brushless Slider class which is taking off too. I have a feeling that the BL is a little too fast for those little cars and we're thinking about foams for that class as a way to get a shoother driving car.

Also is there a BL motor capable of running with the Mamba system that has a speed more equivalent to the stoc motors?


----------



## tromano32 (Mar 5, 2009)

The track I go to uses the 4200kv brushless in the same class as box stock.. and they look even... I have not driven the stock motor or a 4200.. just my 6800...


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We run on a high banked short carpet oval. A fast lap with Slider (stock motor) is 3.2 seconds. We run hard right front spring, 1/8" spacers inside right side shocks, smaller spacers in left side shocks, 50 weight oil in right front, 40 weight in other three shocks, more preload on right front and left rear shocks, wing as low as it can go, foam tires trued down. Cars are ballistically fast.


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

*slider ?'s*

what kind of batteries you runnin to get those 3.2 sec laps? and how big is the track?


----------



## Minit6 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a question about using a personal transponder in the Losi Mini Slider/ Late model..I tried using one pluged into the Aux spot on the reciever and with it pluged in I lose range for some reason...Any suggestions as to why?


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Never had a problem here running 2200mah lipos and a PT. Perhaps measure the voltage coming out of the aux.


----------

